# Soccer Memes



## betzz12 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey guys, I have here a soccer meme, which I saw on a soccer blog.
Seems legit, wanna share also??


----------



## up12zzbet (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool! Here's mine, got this from my favorite Gag website, 9gag.  haha


----------



## clubpenza (Nov 5, 2013)

I like David Beckham.

goldclub ibcbet แทงบอล gclub รายงานผลฟุตบอล


----------



## betzz12 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, but for now, he's not playing anymore..


----------

